# Stuffed Tomatoes TNT



## deeppitbbq (Jun 30, 2007)

Stuffed Tomatoes 

1-3 oz. pkgs. cream cheese, cut into pieces
1/4 cup butter
2 cloves, garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. salt
1 pint cherry tomatoes

Scoop out tomatoes.  Rinse and drain.  Process cream cheese, butter, garlic and salt in a food processor or blender until smooth.  Fill cherry tomatoes.  Chill.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 1, 2007)

deeppitbbq said:
			
		

> Stuffed Tomatoes
> 
> 1-3 oz. pkgs. cream cheese, cut into pieces
> 1/4 cup butter
> ...



So this is served cold right?


----------



## JMediger (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks yummy!  We do a similar one with cream cheese, a splash of milk and dill.  I'm always looking for new ideas though!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2007)

*TNX!*

I am always looking for stuffed tomato recipes, as soon I'll have a gazillion in my garden.

Last night mader a *gazpacho salad stuffed tomato*. I diced up some carrot, celery, cucumber, bell pepper and tomato into 1/2 inch pieces and marinated it with some lime juice, tequila, salt and pepper and a little hot sauce. I scooped the chiiled slad into hollowed out tomatoes and it was delicious and very refreshing.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 2, 2007)

what do you use to scoop out the cherry tomatoes.?


----------



## JMediger (Jul 2, 2007)

Jennyema - that sounds to die for!  How long did you marinate everything for?

Sizzlin - if you are doing cherry tomatoes, a small spoon (I use my nephew's baby spoon that they keep on hand here) or the small side of the melon baller.  If I'm doing regular tomatoes or romas, I cut the tops off, squeeze as much juice out as I can then use a regular spoon or a grapefruit spoon (with the sarated edges) to clean out the sides a little.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 2, 2007)

JMediger said:
			
		

> Jennyema - that sounds to die for!  How long did you marinate everything for?
> 
> Sizzlin - if you are doing cherry tomatoes, a small spoon (I use my nephew's baby spoon that they keep on hand here) or the small side of the melon baller.  If I'm doing regular tomatoes or romas, I cut the tops off, squeeze as much juice out as I can then use a regular spoon or a grapefruit spoon (with the sarated edges) to clean out the sides a little.



Thanks for the tips!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

sounds great, but wouldn't it be a tad tedious to hollow out all those cherry tomatoes?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> sounds great, but wouldn't it be a tad tedious to hollow out all those cherry tomatoes?



NOTHING is too tedious when it comes to good food SG!  It just takes a bit of pre-planning.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> NOTHING is too tedious when it comes to good food SG!  It just takes a bit of pre-planning.


I don't think that cooking should be tedious or boring though. I think that hollowing them out would be exactly that.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> I don't think that cooking should be tedious or boring though. I think that hollowing them out would be exactly that.


 
I'm sure that some people think so. Probably chopping onions, peeling potatoes, deveining shrimp is considered tedious to some people, too. I guess you could say that about many aspects of food preparation.

Others -- like me -- think it's fun. Stuffed tomatoes need to be empty to be stuffed with yumminess. IMO it's not a bother at all, since it is a very east task, technique-wise.


Edited to add that I marinated for about 2 hours in the fridge.


----------



## JMediger (Jul 3, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> ...I marinated for about 2 hours in the fridge.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Marcus (Jul 8, 2007)

deeppitbbq said:
			
		

> Stuffed Tomatoes
> 
> 1-3 oz. pkgs. cream cheese, cut into pieces
> 1/4 cup butter
> ...


 
That might work.  It's not that unusual.  Emeril Lagasse once stuffed red onions with cream cheese or a mixture including it.


----------

